# cherry shrimp...just had babies!



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

Glad to say that one of my cherry shrimp just had babies. Saw one tonight after looking all day for them...now I have about 5 others ready to have some eggs going on...:fun:


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

awesome! i have about 6 of mine carrying eggs. but who knows when they'll actually hatch?

i also don't many will survive the cories and white clouds in my tank.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

nice nice...i was worried so i took all the fish out of the tank! good luck with yours!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice.
Hah, I never see mine with eggs but its seems like the population doubles everytime I look at the tank. Practically every inch of the tank is covered in cherry shrimp.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Scuba Kid said:


> Nice.
> Hah, I never see mine with eggs but its seems like the population doubles everytime I look at the tank. Practically every inch of the tank is covered in cherry shrimp.


let me know if/when you decide to get rid of some.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

ok...seeing more and more every day. and i have more pregnant cherries!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

i've got some babies. they're tiny. throw a sponge over your filter intake if you haven't already.

and i've also noticed some white specks. not sure if that's the larvae.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> let me know if/when you decide to get rid of some.


Sorry, I like the over abundance of cherry shrimp in this tank. Plus the tank is technically my sister's. :razz:


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

gil_ong said:


> i've got some babies. they're tiny. throw a sponge over your filter intake if you haven't already.


What is the best way to do this? Do you just cut a hole in it the size of your intake and slap it on?


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Good Wolf said:


> What is the best way to do this? Do you just cut a hole in it the size of your intake and slap it on?


yeah. prett much it. "dig" out a hole.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

I'm going to second the above comment. If anyone decides to sell some of let me know. The shrimp I can get locally are just so .. boring


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

counted 87 babies so far...and have another 8 or so berried in my cherry shrimp tank...

i also have two yellow shrimp berried in their tank as well as two berried tiger shrimp in their tank! 

and...got my crystal red's coming in today!!!


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

hey scuba, i know you said they're not yours, but your not too far from me, so like everyone else said, if she's looking to part with even, even just like, 5, let me know. Only LFS around here that has them they are $4 each, and I dont have that kind of money for shrimp right now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2008)

Check out local fish club auctions, like Tropical Fish Society of RI. They have an auction coming up in September and there are usually cherry shrimp there. That's how I got my first 12 and it only ended up costing me about $20.


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

well over 100 babies are in my cherry tank with many berried females...crazy stuff!


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

waynside, what else do you have in that tank?


----------



## waynside (Aug 21, 2005)

I have 20 S+ grade Crystal Red Shrimp...


----------

